# 2009/2010 - Post your low temps!



## RootDKJ (Sep 9, 2009)

Let's hear your current real-time lows!!!

Currently, my weather gizmo is reporting it's 54F out!  

I can't wait!


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 10, 2009)

48 degrees here in Hyde Park at 7:00am...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 10, 2009)

I've got 52F right now.  I left all the windows in the house wide open and mrs root isn't happy :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 10, 2009)

I had 49 in the car in NE CT this AM at 7


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2009)

I think we were around 49 this morning, but we've been lower this season. I want to say 47 was our low so far.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Sep 10, 2009)

I love how our perspective changes after a long season. Today it was 48 when I got up here and I considered grabbing a jacket for the morning. If it was 48 during the day in the middle of February, I'd consider going for a walk or run outside in shorts. It's a cool thing and it makes me feel lucky that we don't live in a place like Florida or California where the seasons are all the same...boring.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2009)

Upper 30s in Lyndonville this morning. More of the same tonight.


----------



## billski (Sep 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I've got 52F right now.  I left all the windows in the house wide open and mrs root isn't happy :lol:



Tell her to turn off the heat!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2009)

billski said:


> Tell her to turn off the heat!


Heat doesn't go on until November :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2009)

55F in the tropics of LI....


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 18, 2009)

It got down to 48 here last night...


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2009)

It was 48 degrees here when I went to the gym at 5:30AM.


----------



## billski (Sep 18, 2009)

8 degrees here last night










Celsius


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2009)

billski said:


> 8 degrees here last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bastid :razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Recorded 40.3 for a low last night....getting closer


----------



## Zand (Sep 20, 2009)

30.2 here at LSC last night


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

Saw 38 on the car display this morning.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 20, 2009)

31F recorded early this morning, with the heaviest frost so far.  Mount Lafeyette is sporting a nice cone of white also!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> 31F recorded early this morning, with the heaviest frost so far.  Mount Lafeyette is sporting a nice cone of white also!



Nice! 

How's the new house?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice!
> 
> How's the new house?



It was pretty sweet seeing snow up on the peak!

House is coming along great, thank you!  Appliances arrive on Wednesday, been moving in over the past few weeks to the point where there's just enought stuff to live here in the apartment.  Painted the LV, DR, was hoping tho have the kitchen done by appliance day but it doesn't look like that is going to happen.  I promise I'll have pictures up once I get in there next month!


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 20, 2009)

36 degrees this morning in Hyde Park. It was upper 20's around Hunter this morning with a good frost!


----------



## Zand (Sep 20, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> It was pretty sweet seeing snow up on the peak!



Yup, saw that snow driving through Franconia Notch yesterday. Great to see!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 20, 2009)

37 degrees at 7:30 this morning at my place.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2009)

We got down to 39 this morning. Psyched!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 20, 2009)

Was just up the road from Johnskiismore this morning (Lincoln, NH) and the GF's grandfather reported 32 degrees on his thermometer this morning.

Moving the car into the driveway in Lincoln last night I saw the snowflake on the dash with 40 degrees (first snowflake on the dash of the year).

-w


----------



## Glenn (Sep 21, 2009)

It was cold in Southern VT Sunday AM. Fall is in the air. I'll try and post some pics we took up there.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

WJenness said:


> (first snowflake on the dash of the year).



That's a beautiful thing isn't it?  Saw my first dash snowflake yesterday too (38F).


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2009)

It's too hot today.  Summer weather returns this week for the region. 

Figures, I just stuffed my trunk with cold weather gear for my daughter's late day soccer games.
Coldest games of the year: first in Spring, last in Fall.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 21, 2009)

I fired up the Jotul Saturday night. I had our downstairs up to 84...my wife asked that I open a window.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like somewhere out along the Cont. Divide there's probably an inch somewhere...
75deg right now in Bangor, not a cloud in the sky...have to get in another hike before the weekend.


----------



## Zand (Sep 29, 2009)

29 up here Saturday morning with a thick frost on the car.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, only dipping into the low 50's here.


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 29, 2009)

It was 41 degrees this morning driving through Hackettstown, NJ at 6am.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Sep 30, 2009)

66 in DC today :flag:


----------



## Zand (Sep 30, 2009)

Afternoon high here today was 42... some flakes coming in tonight if we ever see some damn precip. Lots of blue sky out there, wtf.


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

39* at 6:40AM; was 41* 1 hour earlier.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

46*F outside this morning.  63*F inside.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2009)

severine said:


> 39* at 6:40AM; was 41* 1 hour earlier.



My car read 35F when I got in it at 7:30 this morning.  Saw some frost on the grass at work too.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2009)

39.9F this AM on the old weather station.


----------



## billski (Oct 2, 2009)

It was cold enough for me to put heat on in the car this AM.   First time this fall!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 2, 2009)

Cold enough last night for us to turn on the pellet stove for the first time.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 2, 2009)

We need a "low temps....in your house!" thread. Ours was 60 this AM. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 2, 2009)

37F this morning, mixed precip last night


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

Glenn said:


> We need a "low temps....in your house!" thread. Ours was 60 this AM. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Ours was 64*. I took out the A/C in the kids' room and put down the storm windows today. Trying to hold out a bit longer before we relight the gas furnace.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 2, 2009)

37 degrees outside and 64 inside. Unless it goes below 62, I will not turn the heat on before Oct 15th.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

63*F in our house tonight. I'm under heavy pressure to kick the heat on tonight.


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> 63*F in our house tonight. I'm under heavy pressure to kick the heat on tonight.



Still 64* here even with using the oven for a half hour. It's going to be cold tonight!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Still 64* here even with using the oven for a half hour. It's going to be cold tonight!!!


I busted out a space heater for now...


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

Wish I had one. Should have taken the A/C out of the bedroom, too. Will have to settle for dressing warmly and layering on the blankets. Too early to turn the heat on!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2009)

No heat until December!


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I might need a Snuggie if this continues...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No heat until December!


:beer:



severine said:


> I think I might need a Snuggie if this continues...


I also had to break out her electric blanket.


----------



## severine (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't mistake this for complaining. Glad to see the seasons change. Just not ready to pay for heat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Don't mistake this for complaining. Glad to see the seasons change. Just not ready to pay for heat.


Same here.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw 31 here this morning.  Jea!


----------



## Zand (Oct 12, 2009)

27 here last night. 1-3" coming tonight.


----------



## Greg (Oct 12, 2009)

33 this morning again. Inside the house it was 61 this morning so we finally kicked on the heat for a bit. We've used the gas fireplace from time to time, but this was the first morning for the furnace.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

I had 44 this morning and it was 60 in here this morning.  I sucked it up, cause I'm not turning on the heat until November.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 12, 2009)

33 here this morning as well. Turned the heat on for spell yesterday evening to warm the house up a bit, but turned back off before going to bed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw 32 around 8:30am here.  There was the potential for it to get down into the 20's last night.  I'm not sure if it did.  Still no heat for us.  Though I guess the kids were asking if they could wear mittens in the house after I left this morning, so it might be going on soon...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I saw 32 around 8:30am here.  There was the potential for it to get down into the 20's last night.  I'm not sure if it did. * Still no heat for us.*  Though I guess the kids were asking if they could wear mittens in the house after I left this morning, so it might be going on soon...



Stay strong!!!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

When I got up at midnight to see what my son was crying about (he has a tendency to fall out of bed) it was 61 in their room (where the thermostat is).  I didn't check to see how much colder it was in the morning, but it was probably in the upper 50's.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2009)

28 degrees when i got up 6:30 THIS AM


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> 28 degrees when i got up 6:30 THIS AM


  I pulled out half of the annuals from the flower beds this weekend.  Left the rest they looked so nice.  I'll bet they are all croaked by now, but I left in the dark this AM...


----------



## billski (Oct 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> When I got up at midnight to see what my son was crying about (he has a tendency to fall out of bed) it was 61 in their room (where the thermostat is).  I didn't check to see how much colder it was in the morning, but it was probably in the upper 50's.


  You really should close the windows.  At least in the kids rooms :razz:


----------



## severine (Oct 12, 2009)

billski said:


> You really should close the windows.  At least in the kids rooms :razz:


When you live in a house built 90 years ago with storm windows over the originals but not replacement windows, sometimes it doesn't matter if you shut the window. :lol: 

It's all good. Fresh air does the body good!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 12, 2009)

The low for me this morning was 27F.... and possible 1 to 2 inches tonight!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Stay strong!!!  :beer:



I caved when I got home after work today and it was colder inside than outside.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I caved when I got home after work today and it was colder inside than outside.


Not me.  I had to layer up a bit though.  Brisk in here tonight.  61 and falling.


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Not me.  I had to layer up a bit though.  Brisk in here tonight.  61 and falling.


If we were still pre-kids, I'm sure he would have held out longer.


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2009)

It's snowing in the valley at Stowe; expecting half-inch.
Swe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et:

44 here in Lexington at 6AM.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2009)

Much warmer this AM...but the trend is cooler for the rest of the week.


----------



## severine (Oct 13, 2009)

I saw the Ski Diva posted that it was snowing up near Okemo!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 13, 2009)

Snowing here, the ground is almost covered!


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Much warmer this AM...but the trend is cooler for the rest of the week.



Yep. A balmy 45. Hope we can dip into the twenties later this week.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

34 on the way in today. I love New England! Upper 20's in Southern VT.....


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 14, 2009)

29 here this morning...


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 14, 2009)

31 in the Boston suburbs today...had to break out the scraper for frost on the car


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2009)

31 at 6:45am in Torrington.  Had a significant amount of frost on my windshield that would have required the use of a scraper if I knew where it was.  I had to keep using the washer fluid and wipers to see while driving until the defroster kicked in....


----------



## Zand (Oct 14, 2009)

Temp still stuck at 32 since about 7 PM last night. There was already a frost by 11, but the temp never budged overnight.

Teens tonight.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2009)

28 here at 7 am  frost on the windshield of the car i left out last nite . Bright and sunny tho !!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 14, 2009)

31 at 7:00 this morning, I just scraped frost off car windows for the first time.:smile:


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 14, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> 31 at 7:00 this morning, I just scraped frost off car windows for the first time.:smile:


 
+1 in Southern Rhode Island!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2009)

I got up at 5am because my neighbors car alarm was going off...ugh.

It was 41F out.


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2009)

There's still frost on the front lawn! Granted, it stays shaded most of the day, but I was surprised to see it when I took the dog out 10 minutes ago.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2009)

Got home from work late today to 37F outside and 55F inside.  I turned the heat on in case it drops below freezing level tonight.  I don't need to burst any pipes.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 16, 2009)

actually 38 outside with a bone chilling wind on long island


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 20, 2009)

It was 25 this morning at my place.:smile:


----------

